# Paranormal Activity



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

Ich hab mal ein link zu zelluloid.de hergestellt,wo man sich die Kritik und einen Trailer zum neuen Horrorfilm Paranormal Activity anschauen kann...
hat einer den Film zufällig schon gesehen und weiss was darüber zu berichten?
hier der link:
http://www.zelluloid.de/filme/kritik.php3?...46&tid=9047


----------



## Alion (12. November 2009)

Wohoo, der Film sieht man geil aus. Darüber wüsste ich auch gerne mehr.

Ich habe den Thred mal /reportet. Der Thred passt wohl besser ins Musik und Film Forum.


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Den Muss ich mir anssehen ^^

edit:Ok wer hat nach dem Trailer noch Gansehaut ^^

edit:2 Serh Myterios

Nachdem der Film beendet war, unterschrieb Peli bei der Creative Artists Agency. Diese zeigte den Film 2007 auf dem Screamfest Horror Film Festival und gaben DVDs an jeden heraus, der den Film vertreiben wollte. 2007 wurde Miramax Film auf den Film aufmerksam. Daraufhin schnitt Peli den Film um, sodass dieser kompakter und nahtloser lief, aber es kamen mehr Probleme hinzu. Das Sundance Film Festival wollte den Film so nicht akzeptieren. Trotzdem lief der Film beim Slamdance Film Festival, aber es fand sich kein Vertrieb für eine Großveröffentlichung.[3]

2008 landete die DVD schließlich bei DreamWorks und wurde dort von der ausführenden Produzentin Ashley Brooks gesehen. Diese war so beeindruckt von dem Film, dass diese ihrem Chef Adam Goodman solange nervte, bis auch dieser den Film gesehen hatte. Goodman brachte die DVD dem Studiochef und dieser gab dann die DVD Steven Spielberg, der sie zum Anschauen mit nach Hause nahm.[3]

Aufgrund einer seltsamen Begebenheit brachte Spielberg die DVD angeblich am nächsten Tag zu DreamWorks in einem Müllbeutel zurück, da diese &#8222;verflucht&#8220; sein sollte. Nach Spielberg gingen Minuten nach dem Film die Türen seines Schlafzimmers zu, sodass er nur mit Hilfe eines Schlüsseldienstes herauskam.[3][4] Trotz allem gefiel Spielberg der Film und half, eine Remake mit Jason Blum als Produzent und Oren Peli als Regisseur anzustrengen. &#8222;Sie wussten nicht, was sie mit dem Film machen sollten&#8220;, sagte Blum zum Remake des Films[3]

Der ursprüngliche vereinbarte Vertrag für den Film sah vor, dass Oren Peli Regie führte und dass eine DVD-Veröffentlichung den originalen Film beinhalten sollte, sodass der Zuschauer eine Vorstellung vom Ursprung des Films bekommt. Jedoch kam es während der Vertragsverhandlungen zur Forderung von Peli und Blum zu einer einmaligen Testvorführung des originalen Films, um zu sehen, wie ein reales Publikum auf den Film reagiere. Außerdem lud Goodman als Teil des Vertrages einige Drehbuchautoren zur Testvorführung ein, sodass diese eine Vorstellung bekommen, über was diese Schreiben sollen, was man hinzufügen könnte und was man aus dem Skript des Remake besser weglassen könne.

Während der Vorstellung fingen die Zuschauer an, den Kinosaal zu verlassen. Goodman hatte Angst, dass er die falsche Entscheidung getroffen hatte, bis er mitbekam, dass die Zuschauer den Kinosaal aus Angst verließen. Daraufhin begrub Goodman alle Gedanken an ein Remake und er veröffentlichte Pelis ursprünglichen Film.[3]

Der Film sollte bereits 2008 veröffentlicht werden, wurde aber aufgrund eines Bruchs zwischen DreamWorks und Paramount Pictures verschoben. Während der Film sich in einem Schwebezustand befand, zeigten Peli und Blum den Film internationalen Käufern in einem Kino in Santa Monica. Dabei waren die übrigen Plätze restlos ausverkauft, wobei das Publikum größtenteils aus Teenagers bestand. Dies festigte den Ruf des Films und Peli und Blum verkauften den Film in 52 verschiedene Länder.[3]

Die Gerüchte, die dadurch entstanden sowie die positive Mundpropaganda brachten Goodman am Ende dazu, den Film im Herbst 2009 in den USA zu veröffentlichen.[3]

Quelle Wikipedia_


----------



## Perkone (12. November 2009)

Ähh... *tard* Soll das jetz ein Scherz sein? Was ist daran so ähm ... gruselig? Oder Erschreckend? Ist meiner Meinung nach nix wovor man sich schrecken darf. Oder hab ich nur etwas nich verstanden?


----------



## BimmBamm (12. November 2009)

Wie's aussieht, viel Hype um wenig Film:

"Das macht freilich noch keinen spannenden oder guten Film, und viele werden sich hier langweilen, manchmal auch zu Recht, allein weil wir im Fake-Doku-Horror in Sachen Tempo, Dramatik und Spannungssteigerung schon weiter waren, auch näher dran an den Personen. Aus vielen Gruselmomenten – so mag es scheinen – hätte man mehr machen können.
[...]
Oberflächlich etwas lahm und mittlerweile wenig originell – und trotzdem… Der billig gedrehte, in den USA extrem erfolgreiche „Heimvideo“-Horror im „Blair Witch Projekt“-Stil um einen jungen Mann, der die Heimsuchung seiner Freundin in ihrem Haus dokumentiert, hat was."
http://www.cinefacts.de/kino/1880/paranorm...filmreview.html

"Subtrahiert man die riesige PR-Kampagne und hat man auch nur geringfügige Ansprüche an gutes Schauspiel, eine interessante Geschichte und tatsächlichen psychologischen Horror, sollte man diesem Film fern bleiben und lieber Poltergeist in fünfter Wiederholung angucken. Das ist auf jeden Fall spannender als Paranormal Activity."
http://kino-zeit.de/filme/paranormal-activity

Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die den lahmen "[Rec]" feiern - für mich hört sich "PA" an wie der x-te Aufguss des "BWP"-Hypes.


----------



## shadow24 (13. November 2009)

mmmh,die Meinungen gehen doch seltsamerweise sehr weit auseinander.bestes Beispiel sind die zwei Kommentare die ich aus Bimmbamms Kino-Zeit-Kritik-Beitrag kopiert habe:

Von: Dirk am: 12.11.09 
Geniale Kritik ! Strunzlangweiliger Film !!

Von: Theo Friess am: 11.11.09 
Hallo? Gehts noch? Dieser Film ist der mit abstand gruseligste den ich in meiner doch beachtlichen Kinolaufbahn gesehen habe. Es scheint so als hätten sie ihn gar nicht gesehen. Schlechte Kritik.


tja,was soll man davon halten?am besten ist wahrscheinlich doch ich mach mir mein eigenes Bild und geh mit meinem Kumpel einfach mal da rein wenn der startet...wahrscheinlich haben wir dann auch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Meinungen


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Allgemein find ich Kino Kritiker Uberflussig 

Ich Denke jeder sollte sich selbst eine meinung Bildet und nicht auf einen Hohren den er nich ma kennt manche Kino Kritiker haben so manchen Genialen Film auf dne gewissen .
Weil die so dekonskruktive kritik geschrieben haben das keinerr den Film sehen wollte 

Zu Paranormal Acticity:

Der Film sieht ganz interessant aus hat serh viel von Cloverfield und Blaich Witch Projekt 
SObalt er mei und Lauft geh ich mir ihn ma angucken udn bild mir meine eigene meinung _


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Allgemein find ich Kino Kritiker Uberflussig
> 
> Ich Denke jeder sollte sich selbst eine meinung Bildet und nicht auf einen Hohren den er nich ma kennt manche Kino Kritiker haben so manchen Genialen Film auf dne gewissen .
> Weil die so dekonskruktive kritik geschrieben haben das keinerr den Film sehen wollte _


AMEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das selbe gilt aber auch für Spiele-, Musik- und Wasweißich-Kritiker... der objektive Teil einer Kritik ist okay, aber anderen aufgrund der persönlichen Meinung irgendetwas madig reden zu wollen... besonders schlimm ist dieser Sat1-Frühmampf-Heini.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch schlimmer, daß viele darauf hören (gerade bei Spielen) was andere denen vorkauen. _"WAS, UNTER 80%? Den Scheiß kauf ich nicht!"_ 

Kritiker... der überflüssigste Job der Welt.


Zu Paranormal Activity?
Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen. Alles abseits vom 08/15-Hollywood-Horror ist ist immer mal einen Blick wert. Da wird man eher mal mit neuen Ideen oder Ansätzen überrascht.


----------



## shadow24 (13. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen. Alles abseits vom 08/15-Hollywood-Horror ist ist immer mal einen Blick wert.


jo,damit hast du auf alle Fälle recht.wir werden uns den ansehen wenn der hier anläuft


----------



## shadow24 (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Weil die so dekonskruktive kritik geschrieben haben das keinerr den Film sehen wollte


Rexo sei mir bitte nich böse aber das Wort vor Kritik hast du so dermassen falsch geschrieben, sodass ich meine Besserwisser-Ader nicht unterdrücken kann:
es gibt konstruktive Kritik oder halt wenn man es verneinen möchte unkonstruktive Kritik

du kannst mich jetzt dafür flamen aber ich hab das einfach nicht ausgehalten...

aber mit deiner Aussage zu Kritikern hast du dennoch recht


----------



## Haxxler (13. November 2009)

Werd mir den Film auch auf jeden Fall reinziehen. Ich hoffe ja auf einen Film, bei dem man sich endlich wieder richtig erschrecken kann und nicht so eine Blair Witch Scheiße. Es gab ja in letzter Zeit wirklich keine Horrofilme, bei denen man noch richtig Schiss hatte. Sowas will ich endlich mal wieder erleben.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Kritiker... der überflüssigste Job der Welt.



Wie willst Du ohne "Tests" eine Vorauswahl treffen? Jedes Spiel bzw. DVD/BR auf "blöd" kaufen und dem vertrauen, was die Werbung verspricht?

Kritiken sind nicht dazu da, sich eine Meinung zu bilden, sondern sich im Zweifelsfalle darüber zu informieren, ob sich eine Beschäftigung mit einer Sache lohnt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Leuten, die sich in Foren etc. herumtreiben und z. B. den nächsten Bay / Emmerich und Konsorten als "tolliqsten Film wo gibbet" anpreisen, lese ich doch lieber bei Leuten nach, die sich zumindest ein bisserl mit dem Thema "Film" auskennen - wobei man auch relativ schnell 'raushat, welche Kritiker mit dem eigenen Geschmack zumeist kompatibel sind.

Davon ab: Ohne die "überflüssigen Kritiker" hätte ich manche Perle des Films wahrscheinlich nie gesehen ("Session 9", "Kairo", "Lemora"), weil es eben begeisterte Kritiker waren, die auf diese hierzulande eher unbekannten Werke aufmerksam machten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. November 2009)

*@BimmBamm:*
Also meine Vorauswahl z.B. bei Spielen treffe ich dadurch, daß ich mir 4-5 (manchmal mehr) Reviews auf verschiedensten Seiten ansehe. Dazu vielleicht noch eine Demo oder ein paar erste bewegte Bilder und ich weiß in etwa wofür ich die 50-70 Euro raushauen will. Wenn die Tester ausführlich und objektiv über das Produkt berichten, über die Story, den Spielablauf, technische Macken oder Highlights, Dinge die man wissen sollte, dann reicht mir sowas für einen Eindruck. Irgend eine Prozent- oder Punktwertung interessiert mich am Ende genau so wenig wie ein persönliches Fazit, weil das bei jedem unterschiedlich ausfällt. 

Bei Filmen ist das natürlich nicht so einfach weil jeder das Gesehene anders wahr nimmt, auf andere Dinge und Feinheiten achtet und den eigenen Geschmack auch nie vollständig ausblenden kann. Da mag ich bei Faziten.. Fazitße... Fatzidingens... eher Bemerkungen wie _"Film XY ist vergleichbar mit AB und CD mit Anspielungen auf EF"_ oder ähnliches.
Aber wenn man dann so Kritikerperlen wie z.B. den Sat1-Toni nimmt der sagt _"Sehen sie sich Film XY nicht an, der ist Mist, der ist Zeitverschwendung, der ist Unterhaltung für Hirntote"_... solche Kritiker, die mehr Meinung verbreiten als neutral zu berichten sind im falschen Job... und überflüssig.


----------



## Marvîn (13. November 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die den lahmen "[Rec]" feiern - für mich hört sich "PA" an wie der x-te Aufguss des "BWP"-Hypes.



Kommt drauf an welchen [REC] du meinst, die spanische Originalfassung finde ich persönlich einfach nur geil. 
Die Nachverfilmung aus Amerika war dagegen nihct ganz so gut...


----------



## BimmBamm (13. November 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welchen [REC] du meinst, die spanische Originalfassung finde ich persönlich einfach nur geil.



Ich meine durchaus Jaume Balaguerós "[Rec]". Das Ding ist für einen "BWP"-Ableger einfach nur mies gemacht: Der TV-Reporter dreht mit seiner Profikamera verwackeltere Bilder als sie jeder Amateur mit Leichtkamera unbeabsichtigt hinbekommen würde (man merkt, daß hier absichtlich auf Teufel komm 'raus die Kamera bewegt wurde). Wenn die Kamera mal ausnahmsweise ruhig wird, dann weiß man, daß gleich ein "Schockmoment" kommen soll - was ihn natürlich zunichte macht. Die Charaktere verhalten sich völlig dämlich; eine richtige Story gibt es nicht - und das, was man als Handlungsfaden bekommt, kennt man bereits aus wesentlich besseren Filmen. Dazu kommen noch derbe filmtechnische Schnitzer: Auf die Aufforderung, der Kameramann solle mal den Film zurückspulen, wird uns tatsächlich ein "Rewind" präsentiert, was die Illusion der "dokumentarischen Aufzeichnung" sofort komplett zunichte macht; ebenso wie einige Schnitte, die so wohl kaum in einem "Rohmaterial" entstehen - echte Kardinalsfehler, die Film-Profis im Grunde nicht unterlaufen sollten, wenn sie ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht hätten. Lediglich der Schluß - auch wenn die "Auflösung" hirnrissig ist - steht etwas über dem Rest, bedient sich allerdings bei "Silence of the Lambs".

Daß Balagueró durchaus in der Lage ist, mal einen richtig fetzigen kleinen Terrorfilm abzuliefern, hat er mit dem wesentlich besseren "Hell's Resident" bewiesen. Der spielt übrigens auch fast ausschließlich in einem Gebäude. Auch Co-Regisseur Paco Plaza hat mit "Second Name" schon besseres abgeliefert.


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2009)

_Schlecht scheint er ja nicht zu sein , er hat ~15.000$ in der Erstellung gekostet und hat jetzt schon über 100 Mio eingespielt..nicht schlecht ;-)_


----------



## Dolgrim (25. November 2009)

Gehts nur mir so, oder ist der Film ... billig?
Klar von 15.000$ kann man nicht soo viel erwarten, aber an dem Film war wirklich nix gruselig :/

Es war mal was anderes, weil man die Szenen aus einer anderen Position gesehen hat, aber weder die Story (das Ende war meiner Meinung nach mies), noch die Effekte/Geräusche waren zum gruseln.

Hab ich irgendwas bei dem Film verpasst oder hattet ihr den gleichen Eindruck?


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2009)

_Ich fand ihn gut. :-)_


----------



## Dolgrim (25. November 2009)

Schlecht fande ich ihn auch nicht (obwohl ich es nicht mag, wenn das Ende unklar bleibt). Es war mal was anderes, deshalb auch interessant. 
Einige Leute haben nur behauptet es sei der beste Gruselfilm seit langem und das fand ich halt nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2009)

Das einzig spannende an dem Film ist, wie der Regisseur bzw. Kamermann es fertig gebracht hat, mit 15 000 Dollar so einen Stuss zu drehen und mit dem ganzen dann noch Millionen zu scheffeln...


----------



## robsenq (27. November 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wie's aussieht, viel Hype um wenig Film:
> 
> "Das macht freilich noch keinen spannenden oder guten Film, und viele werden sich hier langweilen, manchmal auch zu Recht, allein weil wir im Fake-Doku-Horror in Sachen Tempo, Dramatik und Spannungssteigerung schon weiter waren, auch näher dran an den Personen. Aus vielen Gruselmomenten – so mag es scheinen – hätte man mehr machen können.
> [...]
> ...



WTF???? machst du dir nur ein Bild von einem Film über die Kritiken?!?!

Also ich fand ihn gut.
Es kam wirklich Atmosphäre auf und ich wurde teilweise von Gänsehaut nich verschont.

Aber ein zweites Mal würde ich ihn mir nicht angucken, da man die schreckmomente dann schon kennt.
Dennoch immerhin besser als pseudo Horror al la Hostel oder Saw 2 aufwärts.


----------



## LaVerne (28. November 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> WTF???? machst du dir nur ein Bild von einem Film über die Kritiken?!?!



Siehe Pratchett zu Deinen multiplen Fragezeichen[1]. Und nein, ich mache mir niemals ein Bild von einem Film über die Kritiken - ich schaue mir allerdings bei Hypes wie eben diesem Film die Texte meiner Lieblingskritiker sehr genau an, um zu entscheiden, ob das ein Film ist, den ich im Kino oder von der Konserve sehen möchte. Irgendwann wird auch "Paranormal Hypetivity" in meinem Player landen - meine Kinozeit bleibt besseren Werken vorbehalten.



> Dennoch immerhin besser als pseudo Horror al la Hostel oder Saw 2 aufwärts.



Auch besser als "Nicht-Pseudo-Horror" wie "Kairo" oder Gruselklassiker wie "The Haunting (dämlicher, aber irgendwo passender deutscher Titel: "Bis das Blut gefriert")" oder "The Innocents"? Das sind übrigens die Streifen, die die "Kritiker" in jedem Falle kennen - und die "tatsächlicher Horror" sind...

[1] 'Multiple exclamation marks [...] are a sure sign of a diseased mind.' (Übersetzung: "Mehrfache Ausrufezeichen! Ein sicheres Zeichen für einen kranken Geist!" Dürfte auch für Fragezeichen gelten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

LaVerne schrieb:


> [1] 'Multiple exclamation marks [...] are a sure sign of a diseased mind.' (Übersetzung: "Mehrfache Ausrufezeichen! Ein sicheres Zeichen für einen kranken Geist!" Dürfte auch für Fragezeichen gelten.


jap, das stimmt!!!!!!!11


----------



## Kaputte (10. September 2010)

Mehrmals gesehen und mein Fazit:

Sehr gut, es trifft natürlich nicht jeden Geschmack, es gibt jetzt keine absolut krassen Schocksequenzen und es ist nicht brutal aber das Gesamtbild hat mich durchaus überzeugt.

Der Kaputte / Flo


----------

